# Your favorite movies set in earth's near future?



## VVoltz (Jan 20, 2012)

Back to the Future, the second one is one of my all time favorites, I'm sure I'm not the only one who likes that one, however, there are TONS of other movies about the near future, even thou kind of silly I really liked *Demolition Man* not only because Sandra Bullock is the main female but also because it has a lot of innovative assumptions.

What about you, what movie do you like that is set about only about 100 years in the future? (Sorry because of that Children of Men is also out).

Here is a list from Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia....t_in_the_future

Edit: Shoot, I just realized I should have posted this in the TV and Movies section, if a Mod can give me a hand a move this there I would be forever grateful. Thanks.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 20, 2012)

I looked at the title before opening the thread, and BttF Part 2 popped into my mind. Opened up the thread to see you thought so too.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 20, 2012)

Wait, it has to be 100 years in the future? Then shouldn't Back to the Future 2 not be counted?

For near future movies, I'll count Children of Men anyway. It only takes place 15 years in the future, so I'd say that's near enough. It's an incredible movie, and one that I have been meaning to give another watch.

Runner up would be Robocop, because hey, it's Robocop (And Wikipedia describes it as taking place "in the near future", so that's good enough for me).


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 21, 2012)

Terminator series

Also, The Running Man. I can't wait for 1999.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2012)

First thing that came into my mind was Star trek.

Both series and films.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> First thing that came into my mind was Star trek.
> 
> Both series and films.



Does the 23rd Century (The earliest with Star Trek: TOS and its films) really count as the "Near Future"?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2012)

Gahars said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > First thing that came into my mind was Star trek.
> ...



My perception of "future" is broad.
I usually think about leaping 1000's of years when people talk about future.

On a side note.
Star trek ENT was set half way the 22nd century ;p


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...



The future is broad (Trillions of years broad to be specific), but when talking about the near future, we're doing so in terms of the human lifespan. Plus, the OP has the definition for near future that we should try to at least stay within when posting.

As for your side note... We don't talk about Enterprise.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 21, 2012)

My immediate thought was* A.I. - Artificial Intelligence *to be honest. It's better than most would assume (most normal audiences are turned off by the overly dark vision from Kubrick) and it's deeply philosophic. It's, believe it or not, probably Kubrick's most personal film, if Speilberg is to be believed that he conceptualized the light parts also. It's heart wrenching and probably one of the most underappreciated Speilberg films. Then there's *WALL-E*, my second favorite animated film (just next to Spirited Away) which is extremely romantic and authentically human, even with robots. The environmental themes are excellently integrated into the story and it's without a doubt one of the most valuable films of the decade. *Star Trek (2009)* is probably the best one out there. I mean, *Wrath of Khan *is pretty great too, however this version is much stronger thematically. *Gattaca *is extremely intelligent and very compelling.* Avatar *is weak plot-wise, but a feast for the eyes. *Aliens *is, of course, a staple. So is *The Matrix*.

However, there are certain movies that were filmed before this point in time and set before but with a different expectation of the future. *A Clockwork Orange *is a common one, an extremely distrubing dystopian film. *2001: A Space Odyssey *(so much Kubrick) is another. There's *1984*, both versions, both are excellent.

Those in the nearer future (2012 beyond, but not 100 years), there's *Children of Men*, an excellent, excellent film. *Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within*, a film which I believe is the better of the two Final Fantasy films and gorgeous effects-wise. *Ghost in the Shell and Akira* are popular amongst anime fans. *The Terminator, The Terminator 2 and Robocop *are more audience oriented films, all very good. *Minority Report *is intelligent, gripping and has an (admittably) good performance from Tom Cruise. *Book of Eli *is worth watching if only for the incredible score. *Back to the Future Part II *is a great movie. *Metropolis (1927) *is an utter classic, by definition one of the greatest films of its kind of all time.


----------

